# what color hoof polish???



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a black and white paint gelding and i need to get some hoof polish for him but not sure which color clear or black, his hooves are white so i was told to use clear, however he was permanent splits and injuries from a past incident and i was told useing black will help cover them up and they wont be as notice able. Which should i use black or clear?? You can sorta see the splits i his front hooves in the pic


----------



## flyinghighleo (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe two white and two black  ?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Technically with white hooves, your supposed to use clear polish. But ultimately its your preference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Even though he has white hooves, he is a black and white paint so I think either would look fine. I know a lady with a black and white paint and she always used black hoof polish on hers. I don't think it makes much difference unless you are showing at a breed or association show, as they might have rules about it.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Since his feet are white, he should probably have clear polish, black polish would need to be perfectly applied and it might still look very fake/ unprofessional. I would get a buffing/sander block from your farrier and see if you can spruce up his feet, maybe try a feed through supplement for long term better feet?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The pros will tell you to sand the hoof smooth, and fill in cracks with furniture wax filler stick in the appropriate color. Then you would paint clear polish since his feet are natural colored. 

If you show only halter, I believe they paint black hooves no matter what the hoof color is. But performance horses stay whatever the majority natural color is.


----------



## fancygirl (Nov 5, 2011)

If you do showmanship or halter classes, paint them black, if not clear will do. Just be careful with the black as it takes forever to come off the white hair!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Clear on all of them since all of his legs are white. Id be more worried about them being the wrong colour than a few spots of less-ideal hoof. I know a lot of local and 4h judges want to see the natural colour on a horse with any white leg (even one) than black on a horse that should not have black hooves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My coloured boy has his hooves done in black as he has stripey feet which causes an optical illusion making him look like he is turned in infront.
This is he:


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

i show in open shows, my classes are showmanship, horsemanship, halter, western pleasure, barrels poles, ect. i do pretty much everything except english. these are some more pics of him one at show in color class, and just a few others of him doing w.e  and faye ur horse is beautiful


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

When I showed my paint gelding, I would use black because he had black feet. I was told it was more of a breed thing to use black (I did not do breed shows with him), but I felt like it gave the illusion of him looking a little more correct in front. Normally I use oil and not polish, but I think the black was the best choice for him.

I showed him in hunter in hand, color, and show grooming:


















And his feet normally (he has black ermine spots, one of his front feet has a stripe)









And a most recent picture of him...he is almost 25 now.


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

Ur horse is very pretty and yeah im pretty sure im gunna use black on him i dont do breed shows either just open classes


----------



## hca (Jan 27, 2013)

Permanent cracks in his hooves?

I would go with black but i would get those cracks taken care of before worrying about painting his feet up all pretty.


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

The cracks are bcus he was in a fence accident when he was a foal and the people never got them taken care of. When i bought him i had him checked and yes they are perment. He is perfectly sound i doesnt affect him at all.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

black would look better I think! GOrgeous horse


----------

